# Operation make Unhappyhome and OHare01 happy!



## Cosmic-chan

Listen here you bell tree forums lookers yes I'm talking to you! We have two wonderful darlings @Unhappyhome and @ohare01 who just reset and they need your help! I'm launching this operation for the sake of beans love and anarchy! Donate anything you can! Even one tbt will help these darlins!


----------



## ecstasy

Milky star said:


> Listen here you bell tree forums lookers yes I'm talking to you! We have two wonderful darlings @Unhappyhome and @ohare01 who just reset and they need your help! I'm launching this operation for the sake of beans love and anarchy! Donate anything you can! Even one tbt will help these darlins!


Omg this thread   Tysm for making this for us!!


----------



## Rosie977

I'm on my way to drop off 2 million for Unhappyhome! @ohare01 do you want anything?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

OMG WHAT?!? this is so nice  I don't deserve this


----------



## Xeleron

Come take my spare DIYs pls!!!  https://nook.exchange/l/EQBlIS
Also let me know if you're interested in any of these items https://nook.exchange/l/LKvZp7

@Unhappyhome @ohare01


----------



## Cnydaquil

i have joined the inkling squad!!! and have some tbt


----------



## ecstasy

Rosie977 said:


> I'm on my way to drop off 2 million for Unhappyhome! @ohare01 do you want anything?


No I'm fine, I got my friend to hold some stuff ^^



Xeleron said:


> Come take my spare DIYs pls!!!  https://nook.exchange/l/EQBlIS
> Also let me know if you're interested in any of these items https://nook.exchange/l/LKvZp7
> 
> @Unhappyhome @ohare01


I'll check it out!!


----------



## JKDOS

I just got rid of over 50 duplicate DIYs last week, dang it :'(

@Unhappyhome  is there anything I can help you obtain? I have amiibos, so I can help you obtain a villager if they aren't my dreamie.


----------



## Cnydaquil

Alright! @Unhappyhome  and @ohare01  i gave you each ten tbt i dont have the much tbt! ( didnt have much to begin with) 
i hope you both have a wonderful time on your new islands!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

MissMelody said:


> i have joined the inkling squad!!! and have some tbt


       omg thank you

WHY ARE PEOPLE DOING THIS??? 

I LITERALLY DO NOT DESERVE IT


----------



## Cnydaquil

Unhappyhome said:


> omg thank you
> 
> WHY ARE PEOPLE DOING THIS???
> 
> I LITERALLY DO NOT DESERVE IT


i just want to help!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

JKDOS said:


> I just got rid of over 50 duplicate DIYs last week, dang it :'(
> 
> @Unhappyhome  is there anything I can help you obtain? I have amiibos, so I can help you obtain a villager if they aren't my dreamie.


Thanks for offering but I want to obtain my dreamies by island hopping, amiboing just seems too easy

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Xeleron said:


> Come take my spare DIYs pls!!!  https://nook.exchange/l/EQBlIS
> Also let me know if you're interested in any of these items https://nook.exchange/l/LKvZp7
> 
> @Unhappyhome @ohare01


omg thank you ;-;
I'll look at it later my switch at 5 percent


----------



## AccfSally

I have some spare DIYs laying outside on my island, do you two want to come over and take them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm getting offered stuff that I don't deserve and my switch is at 5%

tbt users are the nicest brand of human/inkling/octoling


----------



## ecstasy

I gtg for now, but I'll probably come back later to get some of the stuff! Tysm for this!!


----------



## Uffe

What's a TBT?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i want to accept all that I'm being offered but my switch just hit 1% and i will feel greedy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Omg I would love to help but it looks like this thread is already packed with some lovely helpful people! If yall need any more bells or smth just let me know! <333


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd help, but I restarted at least 1 week ago, aaannnddd I can handle it all myself thank you.


----------



## Hobowire

okay. i surrender.  i some bells that i can donate.  I can go fund infrastructures as well.  I can also give some nmts.  lmk.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

If anyone wants to donate I can pm a dodo code, there isn't really much to see, sorry


----------



## applesauc3

I can give a ton of items, flower seeds, diys and clothes!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Xeleron said:


> Come take my spare DIYs pls!!!  https://nook.exchange/l/EQBlIS
> Also let me know if you're interested in any of these items https://nook.exchange/l/LKvZp7
> 
> @Unhappyhome @ohare01


can i have the natural garden table please i don't want to take too much

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> I can give a ton of items, flower seeds, diys and clothes!


gosh, really? can you come now? I already have a dodo code 

Thank you :0 I *really appreciate it*


----------



## Xeleron

Unhappyhome said:


> can i have the natural garden table please i don't want to take too much


Yes! Take all you need! I'll be doing a giveaway in Nook's Cranny anyways! (I'm about to have dinner and won't be back for about 2 hours)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Look at this it's so glorious! Yes keep helpin! :3


----------



## Squinish

If you send me a dodo.  I don't mind helping out with some donations.  I will only on for a few though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

why must my switch be uncharged at the worst times


----------



## Squinish

Unhappyhome said:


> why must my switch be uncharged at the worst times


that is why mine is docked while I play.  I it set up right next to my computer.  2 tv, one for my comp and the other for everything else.  So I can play and look stuff up.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Hey @Unhappyhome !! I saw you wanted to island hop for dreamies, I think I have spare NMT so let me know if you want any! Also I have tbt so if you want that lmk as well ok ILY byeeeeee <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hey @Unhappyhome !! I saw you wanted to island hop for dreamies, I think I have spare NMT so let me know if you want any! Also I have tbt so if you want that lmk as well ok ILY byeeeeee <3


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
yes please your the best i need to start getting through the story and finish it so I can terraform and all ily so much  (friends duh)


----------



## Squinish

Welp, I have to log out for the night.  Sorry we were not able to hook up.  Maybe another time.  Keep that thing charged more or dock it.  ;P


----------



## sarosephie

If you need any of that sweet imperial set, I've got the full set!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



MissMelody said:


> random meme i found UwU


Big meme energy


----------



## Clock

I’d help, but I’m willing to give a bit of tbt to both of you, so you can spend it on NH stuff.
Lmk if it’s ok.


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I want to donate! I have NMT to offer! I have my dreamies! How about 30 to each @ohare01 and @Unhappyhome


----------



## ecstasy

Weiss Schnee said:


> I want to donate! I have NMT to offer! I have my dreamies! How about 30 to each @ohare01 and @Unhappyhome


Aw really?? I actually need some nmt so that would be so sweet ;^;


----------



## Ichiban

i am once again here to offer funnys to help relieve stress


----------



## Weiss Schnee

ohare01 said:


> Aw really?? I actually need some nmt so that would be so sweet ;^;


Send me a dodo and I'll be right over!~


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Unhappyhome said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> yes please your the best i need to start getting through the story and finish it so I can terraform and all ily so much  (friends duh)


hehe ok!! Just pm me a dodo code whenever you want them preferably not tonight, I have to go to bed zzz  but totally lmk! I’m so happy I can help you <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I'll let you both know when my switch is charged (prob tomorrow)


----------



## seularin

omg i would help but im broke in evry aspect


----------



## Cnydaquil

FREE BUMP UWU


----------



## Ananas Dragon

MissMelody said:


> FREE BUMP UWU


if your oc is callies little sister than she would be the true squid sister


----------



## Aleigh

Anything you need, I got you. Just let me know! Resources, furniture, stars, you name it


----------



## Xeleron

I'm back online, if ya'll wanted some DIYs or items, send me a dm! @ohare01 @Unhappyhome


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bump! This post ain't dying tonight! Oh if i'm not on feel free to bump this post! :3


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I gotchu Milky. Ohare and Unhappyhome deserve no less than  percent!


----------



## Babo

Im here with 30 nmt per person! Also since i closed shop i have half a beach of diys left which im sure you’ll both be able to use!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Weiss Schnee said:


> I gotchu Milky. Ohare and Unhappyhome deserve no less than  percent!


Thank you! I'm usually busy during most of the day and can't always stay up during the night! Especially tomorrow! I gotta get my diploma transcript and have a dentist appointment! And yes those darling deserve 110%!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'm up super late all the time. So I can at least bump it between episodes of Lucifer~


----------



## Rosie977

Nevermind I was confused


----------



## Clock

I donated 20 tbt to both ^^ since I can’t play online atm
I’d appreciate the feedback as well.


----------



## ecstasy

Babo said:


> Im here with 30 nmt per person! Also since i closed shop i have half a beach of diys left which im sure you’ll both be able to use!


Aww thank you!! When can I come get them? ^^


----------



## Babo

ohare01 said:


> Aww thank you!! When can I come get them? ^^


Im free now! lemme dm u!


----------



## ecstasy

Babo said:


> Im free now! lemme dm u!


Sounds good ^^


----------



## Hydrangea028

Reset the island is definitely difficult, I have some spare diy laying around if you want. https://nook.exchange/l/w89ayp
I have tons of fruits too that I can bring to you, I have some flower seeds too if you want.
I also have stacks of material (iron nuggets, wood, clay, stones) too if you want.
Depends on the time when you see this, if my nook and ables are still open, you can come here and buy stuff if you want.

Good luck on your islands! Take a rest if you feel burn out, and just enjoy the game!


----------



## Santana

Ill fond something to donate cause y’all truly are bell tree forum legends


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Babo said:


> Im here with 30 nmt per person! Also since i closed shop i have half a beach of diys left which im sure you’ll both be able to use!


Dm me when your free if your still wanting to donate c: my switch is charged and ready to go that is if i don't use it for the next two hours
This thread is too much I'm really grateful


----------



## Babo

Unhappyhome said:


> Dm me when your free if your still wanting to donate c: my switch is charged and ready to go that is if i don't use it for the next two hours
> This thread is too much I'm really grateful


I passed your stuff to ohare01!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Babo said:


> I passed your stuff to ohare01!


     oml thank you I'll get it from them soon


----------



## Babo

Unhappyhome said:


> oml thank you I'll get it from them soon


Youre welcome to come over for the remaining diys when i wake up tomorrow!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Santana said:


> Ill fond something to donate cause y’all truly are bell tree forum legends


Thank youuu! If your free now I can get a code? seriously i've said it 100 times but everybody posting here are the people keeping society up


----------



## Bethboj

I wanna help you guys but I don’t know what you need ;-; aaaa. 
Do you have any specific DIYs you want? My entire house is littered with them I’m just lazy and haven’t moved them to the beach lol any materials you need? Your wish is my command 

The only thing I can’t provide is bells because I move things around almost every day so I’m broke and nook hates me :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bethboj said:


> I wanna help you guys but I don’t know what you need ;-; aaaa.
> Do you have any specific DIYs you want? My entire house is littered with them I’m just lazy and haven’t moved them to the beach lol any materials you need? Your wish is my command
> 
> The only thing I can’t provide is bells because I move things around almost every day so I’m broke and nook hates me :3


sorry for late response, could you send a list of diys? I don't want to accidentally take something I don't need


----------



## Santana

Unhappyhome said:


> Thank youuu! If your free now I can get a code? seriously i've said it 100 times but everybody posting here are the people keeping society up


Sadly Im not available rn, but we can meet up later and I’ll make sure to send you the Dodo Code!


----------



## Bethboj

Unhappyhome said:


> sorry for late response, could you send a list of diys? I don't want to accidentally take something I don't need


It might take a lil bit but will pm you with a list!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

@Unhappyhome I have 30 NMT for you! I gave O'hare hers already so you're next!


----------



## Cnydaquil

Unhappyhome said:


> if your oc is callies little sister than she would be the true squid sister


y e s. but is she is also sorta famous as a violinist, and duelie main.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

oh yeah that reminds me that i have alot of wood to give i destroyed 5 nmt islands yesterday!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

MissMelody said:


> oh yeah that reminds me that i have alot of wood to give i destroyed 5 nmt islands yesterday!


sorry for the late reply D:
save some for ohare01 too! thank you! Pm me when you can come/ i come

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> @Unhappyhome I have 30 NMT for you! I gave O'hare hers already so you're next!


Aw thanks! I thought you already gave me some or is my memory dying? I can pm a dodo code/come to your island?


----------



## Cnydaquil

Unhappyhome said:


> sorry for the late reply D:
> save some for ohare01 too! thank you! Pm me when you can come/ i come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> 
> Aw thanks! I thought you already gave me some or is my memory dying? I can pm a dodo code/come to your island?


ok!! i have wayyyyy to much! logging on now!


----------



## Meira

Would you guys like some hybrids? I got lots I need to get rid of


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Meira said:


> Would you guys like some hybrids? I got lots I need to get rid of


I would, I used to have a LOT and not seeing any is hurting my brain


----------



## Meira

Unhappyhome said:


> I would, I used to have a LOT and not seeing any is hurting my brain


I got youu!! Send me your dodo and I'll bring ya some


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Unhappyhome said:


> sorry for the late reply D:
> save some for ohare01 too! thank you! Pm me when you can come/ i come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020
> 
> 
> Aw thanks! I thought you already gave me some or is my memory dying? I can pm a dodo code/come to your island?


Lemme look. I know I gave one of you a bundle. I'm actually about to fall asleep so I'll let you know before I pass out~

Edit: It was definitely Ohare~ so you still have 30 NMT coming your way!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Weiss Schnee said:


> Lemme look. I know I gave one of you a bundle. I'm actually about to fall asleep so I'll let you know before I pass out~


don't pass out sleep is important

*go to sleep*


----------



## Weiss Schnee

okay~ goodnight! I'll message uou when I wake up okay?


----------



## ecstasy

MissMelody said:


> ok!! i have wayyyyy to much! logging on now!


Can I have some wood too please? I really need some ;w;


----------



## Cnydaquil

ohare01 said:


> Can I have some wood too please? I really need some ;w;


yes! i will pm you when my brother gives me the switch!


----------



## ecstasy

MissMelody said:


> yes! i will pm you when my brother gives me the switch!


Alright ^^


----------



## Rowlet28

I know it's still early on but I can give you a genuine beautiful statue and a genuine painting too if you want plus a few NMTs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

:3


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I’m resetting my island too...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Dude_Skillz said:


> I’m resetting my island too...


mmm yeah get in on that sweet charity


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Unhappyhome said:


> mmm yeah get in on that sweet charity


Yeaseeee


----------



## Cadycat

I would donate but idk how can someone explain btw unhappyhomes name is kinda funny my only question why is she everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Cadycat said:


> I would donate but idk how can someone explain btw unhappyhomes name is kinda funny my only question why is she everywhere


my job is to destroy happy home academy and to do that i must be everywhere, they are not safe hiding in any thread


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dude_Skillz said:


> I’m resetting my island too...


Aaah we shall help you! I'll add you to the operation! :3


----------



## Cadycat

Unhappyhome said:


> my job is to destroy happy home academy and to do that i must be everywhere, they are not safe hiding in any thread


Oh well thank you for protecting me from them I met you on my bubbles moved out post I'm still sad but you kinds made me feel better by telling me I could get her back


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Cadycat said:


> Oh well thank you for protecting me from them I met you on my bubbles moved out post I'm still sad but you kinds made me feel better by telling me I could get her back


im destroying happy home academy because they keep saying you can store diys but you can't


----------



## Cadycat

Unhappyhome said:


> im destroying happy home academy because they keep saying you can store diys but you can't


I'm testing what you said becuase I never tried that before I always just redeem them into the app or give them to one of the three people on my island


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Unhappyhome said:


> im destroying happy home academy because they keep saying you can store diys but you can't


I have diys everywhere!! Quit lying to me,,


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Goodbye, Gotham
just deleted it


----------



## Dude_Skillz

if anybody wants to donate to me later today I'll be available


----------



## moo_nieu

Dude_Skillz said:


> if anybody wants to donate to me later today I'll be available


Fang is crafting a fruit basket, if you wanna stop by and grab that! Theres also 4 yellow beach chairs and a birdbath DIY by the front. Dodo code is *F3C8G *c:


----------



## Dude_Skillz

If I can come, I will!
I have to open the airport first and I have some IRL things to do

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

if you could do it later today, it would be fine!


----------



## moo_nieu

Dude_Skillz said:


> If I can come, I will!
> I have to open the airport first and I have some IRL things to do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> if you could do it later today, it would be fine!



Sorry I have work tonight, but I'll keep my gate open as long as he is crafting


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Dom is one of my starters, and I really don’t want him anymore. he‘ll probably leave in a week or two, lmk if you want to reserve him(tips are not nessecary, but really thanked)


----------



## Dude_Skillz

nvm


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Can I change this to the official donation thread-


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Yease


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Taking donations rn for an hour if anybody wants to help me :/


----------



## Bethboj

Dude_Skillz said:


> Taking donations rn for an hour if anybody wants to help me :/


Whaddya need


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Bethboj said:


> Whaddya need ☺


I would love some NMT, Materials(mainly wood and iron for the shop) and IGB is fine. not really looking for DIYS yet

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

also looking for fossils, to open the museum


----------



## Bethboj

I don’t have many NMTs but can spare some! I gotchu on iron lol I have some wood but not sure how much and I’m slightly broke but will see what I can do - will also take a run round my island for some fossils


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Alright! send me a dodo when you're ready!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I've breezed passed the start of the main story from start to campsite, and Right now I'm only taking Tbt(just for today, as I can't be online that much)


----------



## Dude_Skillz

@Bethboj, thanks for the bells!


----------

